# Is TUG useful for Vacation Time Info.. Monarch Grand



## agraves (Feb 7, 2008)

Hope this is not a stupid question, I have been reading on this forum for quite some time...however, I do not see or at least I am not making any connection for my Vacation Time program (Monarch Grand Vacations/II).  I am interested in renting some of my time ( or points exchange).  But I never see Vacation Time discussed.  Am I not understanding what I am reading?  If this is not the correct forum for me, any suggestions where I can sign up for the correct or similar to TUG?  Thanks for any help.  I am so confused....DUH!


----------



## Bill4728 (Feb 7, 2008)

There are several people here on TUG which own at Monarch Grand Vacation. I'm the most vocal.  

If you have a question about Monarch Grand I'd ask it on the Points board or Other TS systems board.

What do you want to know??

PS I'm moving this to the other TS system board now.


----------



## agraves (Feb 7, 2008)

*Thanks for your helpful information!!*

I will form some questions for your response.

Thanks.


----------



## sandesurf (Feb 8, 2008)

Hi agraves,
I'm also a Monarch Grand Vacation owner. I'll try to answer what I can too.
Elena


----------



## agraves (Feb 8, 2008)

*Rental Process...*

I want to rent time (my home resort is Palm Canyon Resort & Spa, Palm Springs) in my home resort.

I have looked at many ads and I have figured out how to post ads.  My question is, do I book the time first and then post the ad accordingly?  And am I correct in that if the advertised time is not rented, I will need to cancel it within 72 hours in order to not lose it?  

Also, can you advertise rentals in other resorts that are not your home resort?

It appears to me (correct me please if I am wrong) that you pick times randomly and advertise them.  

Hope I am asking specific enough questions. 

I am also a gold member in II.  I have one resort accommodations certificate for a II member resort.  If I don't think I can personally use it, can you advertise it the same way, purchasing of course a Guest Certificate in conjunction with the redemption of this Accommodations Certificate? 

Thanks for any help.
Anita


----------



## sandesurf (Feb 8, 2008)

Okay, I'll answer to the best of my knowledge but hopefully more people will chime in...
We have never rented out any of our time but I'm sure you can reserve a week at any of the Monarch Grand Resorts and try to rent it yourself. Assuming you are Monarch Grand owners and not just Palm Canyon owners. (We are both...MG AND Palm Canyon). Otherwise you could only rent out your Palm Canyon week.
As for renting out an II exchange. I know that's a big "no no". Although people have done it as long as your renter knows not to say they're "renting".
Hope this helps a little.
OH and yes, you can cancel a reservation 72 hours out without losing the points.
Good luck


----------



## agraves (Feb 8, 2008)

*Yes, I am Monarch Grand Owner*

Thanks...I am a Monarch Grand Owner.

Re:  the II Resort Accommodations Cert. it does say in the fine print "To give the right to use the resort accommodatons to someone else, however, you may purchase a Guest Certificate to used in conjunction with the redemption of this Certificate". 

So I am assuming that I am using the wrong term "renting".  I did call II and asked about putting accommodations in my sister's name and I believe, if I recall, because it was a while back..the same thing.  You have to purchase a Guest Certificate of $159..Does that sound familiar at all?

Maybe I am confusing myself.


Thanks for your response.
Anita


----------



## Bill4728 (Feb 8, 2008)

agraves said:


> I want to rent time (my home resort is Palm Canyon Resort & Spa, Palm Springs) in my home resort.


Owners of MGV don't have home resorts. So, that means you are a Palm Canyon owner at a resort  managed by Monarch Grand/Pacific Monarch.

Yes, if you want to week your time,  most people find it is easier to pick a high demand week, reserve that week then post ads to rent that week. 



> I am also a gold member in II.  I have one resort accommodations certificate for a II member resort.  If I don't think I can personally use it, can you advertise it the same way, purchasing of course a Guest Certificate in conjunction with the redemption of this Accommodations Certificate?
> 
> Thanks for any help.
> Anita


You are not allowed to rent any week which you get from II. So you are not allowed to rent a week you got using an AC even with a guest certificate. Placing an ad is a BIG NO NO,  but providing a week to someone you know usually isn't a problem. ( if they pay you, that is between the two of you)



> So I am assuming that I am using the wrong term "renting". I did call II and asked about putting accommodations in my sister's name and I believe, if I recall, because it was a while back..the same thing. You have to purchase a Guest Certificate of $159..Does that sound familiar at all?
> 
> Maybe I am confusing myself.



Yes, you can provide to a friend or family a week that you get by using an AC. But as you said the week will have to be in their name.


----------



## agraves (Feb 8, 2008)

*Thanks for your helpful information!!*

I appreciate your information and will study the situation a little closer.

Anita


----------



## Bill4728 (Feb 11, 2008)

agraves said:


> TSo I am assuming that I am using the wrong term "renting".  I did call II and asked about putting accommodations in my sister's name and I believe, if I recall, because it was a while back..the same thing.  You have to purchase a Guest Certificate of $159..Does that sound familiar at all?



Just an FYI::   II charges $39 for a guest certificate not the $159 you posted earlier.


----------



## julienjay (Feb 11, 2008)

Have any of you gotten an AC with a Palm Canyon week? Just curious.


----------



## Bill4728 (Feb 11, 2008)

julienjay said:


> Have any of you gotten an AC with a Palm Canyon week? Just curious.



I always used to get a AC for both Riviera Beach and Riviera Shores but now I'm only getting one for Riviera Beach.  

I never tried Palm Canyon but I just looked and an Oct week (1bd) was offered a AC just now.


----------



## djyamyam (Feb 11, 2008)

julienjay said:


> Have any of you gotten an AC with a Palm Canyon week? Just curious.



I deposited a Palm Canyon week  last year and received an AC


----------



## sandesurf (Feb 12, 2008)

Bill4728 said:


> I always used to get a AC for both Riviera Beach and Riviera Shores but now I'm only getting one for Riviera Beach.
> 
> I never tried Palm Canyon but I just looked and an Oct week (1bd) was offered a AC just now.



Bill, where do you "look" for that information? Do you do a trial exchange through II with your own unit?


----------



## Bill4728 (Feb 12, 2008)

The following is DaveM instructions on how to see if a week will qualify for an AC. His is for depositing a Marriott week but the same will work for a MGV week.




			
				DaveM said:
			
		

> To determine if your week currently qualifies for an AC, follow these steps:
> 
> 1. Log in to your II account.
> 
> ...


----------



## sandesurf (Feb 12, 2008)

Thanks Bill (and Dave)! I'll try that next time!


----------

